# New Aquarium



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello, I just got a 2.5 gallon tank and would like to make it a nano reef. I need some fish ideas for a tank this small.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

isnt that too small. maybe a clown fish or a green chromis or yellow tail damsel. you should try some inverts. maybe a cleaner/peppermint shrimp or a starfish.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

My LFS sells 1/2 gallon reef tanks. I think I will do 1 or maybe 2 Ocellaris clownfish.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

2 1/2 gallons is to small for anything but some zoas and mushrooms and polyps. you will not be able to put any fish in it. you should search through the forums. there are many threads about this and all the advise is the same. no, its to small for anything, and to much can go wrong.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

My lfs said I can put in 1 baby ocellaris clownfish but I would need to put ii in the big tank after a week or so. I have a special nanofilter for it too.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I rerally hate when LFS stores do this. There are no fish that can go into a 2.5 gallon. Do people do it still yes. Those 2.5 gallons arent meant for saltwater. The light that comes with it is a freshwater bulb unless something new has come out. Before you do it, (Because you probaly will anyway) Think about this. How would you like to live, sleep, and go to the bathroom in a a meduim sized dog house. I really hate to see thoughs things setup for a mini reef.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok. What about small invertebrate? I do have a pc 50/50 saltwater light on it.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i think you can try a small shrimp, but im not to sure on this one. hopefully someone who knows shrimp more can tell you.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What kind of setup is it? I have never seen a shrimp in those. I seen one setup that had 2 clowns and a colony of mushrooms. Poor fish.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Baby stars??? Shrimp??? Any type of coral at all???


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Polyps, mushrooms, no stars that I know of. But there are sexy shrimp that stay vary small.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Here is a picture.


----------

